# Upgrade Time: E-vod Bottom Coil Or Aspire Bdc Clearomizer?



## sPiKeY89 (5/6/14)

Hi all. So time to upgrade my Twisp and im tired of dry throat hit. Im looking at getting a bottom coil clearomizer. Which of the above mentioned 2 are better?


----------



## shabbar (5/6/14)

I used the evods and still using them for over a year

No leaking or gurgling and no dry hits 

The aspire nautilus has a much larger juice capacity and is also dual coil if im not mistaken

If you are going to use your twisp battery I suggest evods mini protank 2or3

Also the vision spinner 1/2 are highly recommended

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cat (5/6/14)

The Twisp, i get the burnt taste problem. i put a MAXI clearomizer on it, _much better_, _way_ better than the Twisp or the iClear16 on the itazte vv. More vapour, more dense, and it doesn't have the silly flat mouthpiece. MAXI clearomiser has the same top coil with little "bowtie" wicks instead of the long dangly wicks in the iClear16, but recently it has the same problem. Wash it all, replace the coil head with a new Twisp coil head, couple days later, same thing. 
What the Twisp battery is doing wrt to Volts or Watts, i dunno. 

EVOD coils/clearomizers seem to have quite a good reputation - going by forum comments , but there seems to be a few different EVOD BDC tanks...?

Anyway, i'm also going to try bottom coil - i have an iClear X.I coming with an itazte MVP, and i'll be getting a Protank Mega soon. 

Tired of dry throat hit? My experience, lucky to get any throat hit with a Twisp, after the coil's been used a couple days.


----------



## shabbar (5/6/14)

An evod coil easily lasts me a month or two with regular cleaning and dry burning every second day and replacing the flavour wick when its burnt


----------



## Chop007 (5/6/14)

I agree with the above. My first real clearomizer after the twisp, I got from @Oupa and the aspire bdc I got from him worked like a charm on my itaste vv.


----------



## Cat (5/6/14)

shabbar said:


> An evod coil easily lasts me a month or two with regular cleaning and dry burning every second day and replacing the flavour wick when its burnt



And it's a bottom coil? The only one i've seen is a green one i got, the kind that comes in different colours tank and mouthpiece in one piece - and it seemed to be a dud coil from the start. Is the flavour wick...inside somewhere? i took it apart and cleaned it but i didn't see anything like a wick.


----------



## Andre (5/6/14)

sPiKeY89 said:


> Hi all. So time to upgrade my Twisp and im tired of dry throat hit. Im looking at getting a bottom coil clearomizer. Which of the above mentioned 2 are better?


The Evod or Mini Protank 2 or 3, as @shabbar recommends. The former is less expensive and performs well from all accounts.


----------



## shabbar (5/6/14)

Cat said:


> And it's a bottom coil? The only one i've seen is a green one i got, the kind that comes in different colours tank and mouthpiece in one piece - and it seemed to be a dud coil from the start. Is the flavour wick...inside somewhere? i took it apart and cleaned it but i didn't see anything like a wick.




If you remove the coil base from the tank , on the actual coil itself is a stem with a rubber grommet . The stem pops off easily and underneath it is the flavour wick and if you remove that you will see the wrapped coil


----------



## shabbar (5/6/14)

Do not lose the rubber grommet


----------



## RezaD (5/6/14)

Evod for the win - period. I also have a Maxi which is exactly the same as the twisp. I do not have problems with it but since moving on to dripper and an Aqua the Maxi's draw is too tight so I have retired it in favour of my 4 Evods...Evod is the simplest, cheapest yet performs extremely well for the price and the coils are easy to rebuild....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (6/6/14)

Thanks guys. Which Evod - i see on fasttech/etc, there are various; some with coloured sleeves over the tanks...which ones are we talking about? 



shabbar said:


> If you remove the coil base from the tank , on the actual coil itself is a stem with a rubber grommet . The stem pops off easily and underneath it is the flavour wick and if you remove that you will see the wrapped coil



flavour wick, is it the same stuff as usual/dangling top coil wicks? When i looked at wicks on fasttech, i saw there are various diameters...?


----------



## shabbar (6/6/14)

Just buy them here . 
Ft takes long


----------



## Cat (6/6/14)

yeah but which? (Hopefully not the covered/sleeved tank ones.) i mean which of them are you guys talking about, i'm pretty sure i saw different Evod clearomizers...or d'you think Evod BDC, whatever tank, they all use the same coils and wicks?


----------



## Andre (6/6/14)

For single coil, these (they have them in many colours): http://eciggies.co.za/Single-Coil-Clearomizers/EVOD_Clearomizer_SILVER
Spare coils for the single coil EVOD: http://eciggies.co.za/Single-Coil-Clearomizers/EVOD_Replacement_Coils
For dual coil, these: http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Cle...D-2-1.5ohm-Version-2-Extra-1.5-ohm-Coil-Black
Spare coils for dual coil EVOD: http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Cle...ro-Tank-Mini-3-Aero-Tank-Pro-Tank-III-X5-Pack

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (6/6/14)

ok, should i do single coil or dual - or try both?


----------



## Andre (6/6/14)

Cat said:


> ok, should i do single coil or dual - or try both?


I have never used an EVOD, so cannot advise you. But many on the forum are fans of the single coil - and it is less expensive, initial outlay and upkeep.


----------



## Cat (6/6/14)

Then single coil - yes, coils less expensive but...googled, read few threads, of course not conclusive  ...except that rebuilding the single coils is more do-able. So should i get wick and wire too?


----------



## RezaD (6/6/14)

Cat said:


> Then single coil - yes, coils less expensive but...googled, read few threads, of course not conclusive  ...except that rebuilding the single coils is more do-able. So should i get wick and wire too?



Yes.....2mm/2.3mm wick and 30G Kanthal on a 1.7/1.8mm drill bit etc. 32G is too springy and after only 4 wraps you are already sitting at >2 Ohms. 30G is perfect for these. You can also use cotton like some on the forum but you need to change the cotton every day/ 2 days. On silica I use it for 2 weeks or more before re-wicking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (11/6/14)

breakthrough! i got 3 EVOD clearomizers /single coils today...rinsed the tank with vodka and out it on the Twisp. More flavour than i've ever tasted before, in about 5-6 weeks. i feel like throwing away the iClear16's, i'd started to hate those dangling, gunked-up wicks. The Evods look nice too. i followed Mathee's recommendation, got the single coil Evods, i figured it might work better with these low-powered batteries. 
Thanks to everyone who recommended Evods!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

